# Local fish market



## ecchef (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Now I'm hungry, lol


----------



## jmforge (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh, no!! Even the Okinawans have gone over to the styro-trays!!!! So what did you score?


----------



## ecchef (Dec 30, 2012)

Some shrimp, local tai & maguro for sashimi, and some dried little fish that are good with beer.
Shell scallops looked great, but didn't get any. Bad decision, regretted later. 
They had whole buri too. Fresh as can be. About $70 per fish.
Yeah..styro is everywhere. Better living through chemistry, right?


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks amazing , thank you for sharing, huge collection for sushi and sashimi too :yammer:

Here is some from my home town Alexandria from my last visit.


----------



## edredlee (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful pictures! Look at them stiff fish!


----------



## mhlee (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice pics!

I was at Tsukiji for six hours on Friday. I should have pics of tuna bocho in action, and many more. 

As soon as i get back to the US, I'll try and upload them here.


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 30, 2012)

videos!


----------



## ecchef (Dec 30, 2012)

Piscatoral extravaganza!


----------



## jmforge (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish that I had a picture of the "lobster truck" fom Islan Mujeres. This guy has multiple tanks on the back of a flatbead and he goes around picking up the big spiny lobster from the local fisherman in pangas to sell to the fancy restaurants on the island and over in Cancun. That, and a typical April day's haul of blackfin tuna, dolphin and wahoo for one of the big sport boats would make your head spin. :biggrin:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Cool pics. Reminds me when I was at the NCO academy there. I loved their fish markets.


----------



## stphntrjllo (Feb 25, 2013)

Cool


----------



## Miles (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks amazing! Lots of great product.


----------

